# Any tips to help calm the body?



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

I was in a situation last night where I had to see my ex-boyfriend and I was nervous about it but my bodies reaction was so overboard I had the worst butterflies and my heart was beating madly, I even felt a bit dizzy and abviuosly I had a bad attack of D.I tried to calm down through breathing, visualising and rationalising the situation - all of which did nothing to calm me down - any suggestions if this happens in the future?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Saffie, No worries hon. Look within...You are no less a person around him, and perhaps you forgot that.







Do some prep positive self speak before a situation or an event. Tell yourself what is true. You are lovable and capable. No one can make you feel anything. You choose how you feel. And you are just wonderful just as you are.







BQ


----------



## shotoutmichelle (Mar 13, 2003)

I am not usually a spirtual type, I am very skeptical about religion, but sometime that helps me alot is reading anything about the Dali Lama. It is not like you have to pray or believe in anything, but the fact that things will happen in life and the only reason they are bad is because you view them as bad. For instance I may think it is bad that I have to pay 2 bucks a gallon for gas but then I have to think at least I have a car. For your situation I would say what is their to be nervous about, there is nothing that will happen that will make your life less happy. You need to train your mind to not take things for granted, and to not make a mountain out of a mole hill. Nothing has helped me more than the Dali Lama and buddism.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

A glass of red wine


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

These are all great suggestions, Saffie.I can only add this one thing: Your opinion of your friend is just as important as his opinion of you.You're first class..... and don't forget it.







Evie


----------

